# particles in the air



## lookieloos (Nov 6, 2021)

I have a very scarred lung. It will never get better and by just using a face mask I'm not sure that'll be enough the mask is 99.97 efficiency.
I have come up with an idea to help but I'm not sure it'll work two windows in my workshop put a fan in each one and in and out to be used when I'm cutting. Clothes off the workspace so that's very small with just my benches and tool using an air quality meter to check the quality before I start and to check when it goes back down I can take off my mask. I'm not sure if anybody has any better ideas or maybe I should just give up doing woodwork anymore?
Appreciate any ideas or help you may give me.
Thanks lookie loose


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

There are self contained battery powered full face masks that blow a curtain of clean filtered air across your face.
Rather than me going through these links, you need to see what will fit your budget and other requirements:


seld contained battery power dust mask - Google Search



Video links here:


self contained battery powered dust mask - Google Search


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Good point about suspended particles. They are floating around a long time after we rip the face mask off.

An air filtration unit Is a must in any shop. I don’t even know I’d they‘re available but if you can, get HEPA filters. And be sure your vac have them, too.

WW’ing is a bad hobby to have if your lungs are bad. Think about what the big dust producers are - saws and sanders. Excellent dust collection on them is a must. Anything you can do to minimize their use

A good argument could be made for going Neanderthal.


----------

